# Does this look like hasiT?



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

I am going to give some labs beginning from 09 to give a better picture.

March 09; 
aNTI-tpo 12 iu/ML(REF RANGE, LESS THAN 35) 
t3T31.17 (.9-1.69) 
TSHPituitary and tsh
Tsh.35 (0.465-4.68) 
ft4 0.95(0.78-2.19)

JUNE 09 
t3T31.17 (0.970-1.69) 
TSHPituitary and tsh
Tsh0.559 (0.465-4.68) 
ft4 1.16(0.78-2.19) 
TSI 99 (REF RANGE LESS THAN 124)-Yes, I know this indicates gravesGraves disease/hyper

During both times of testing I was asymptomatic. I used herbs and supplemens to bring my TSHPituitary and tsh
Tshin range.

I was in the ER a month ago supposedly for a mild thyroid storm,pulse was 150 and my TSH was undetectable. This was Sept 18 of this yr.

10 days later labs were re-run and I had been taking 5 mg of methimazole 1x a day. Labs as follows;

TSH less than 0.004(0.400-4.000)L 
Free T4 1.87(0.63-1.67)H 
T3 193 (81.00-178.00)H 
aNTI-TGA 26.2(0.0-40) 
aNTI-TPO 732(O.O-34.0)H

9 days after test above and 3 weeks on methi

TSH LESS THAN 0.04(.35-4.94) 
ft4 0.9(0.70-1.48)

I had hyper symptoms
3 days before going to the ER, and I had recently had major oral surgery that I was on meds for.

I've been told with a high TPO AND antibodies for thyroglubin that could mean I have noth hashi and graves. I've never had a weight problem, I weigh the same as I did 16 yrs ago when I married. I lost 10+ pounds in about a month before being put on ATD.

Thoughts?

PS yes, I know it could be cancer, so lets not focus on the ''c'' word, thanks. Just want to know if anyone's had similar readings or has known anyone with graves with similar readings. THX


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Just some more info;

I think it started about 4 yrs ago. I would get breathless for no reason and I would get chest pain a lot. I found myself very moody. I've had joint/muscle pain on and off since I was 20, I'm 38 now. Tests were run for lupus, and that was negative. I was sent to a rheumy to see if it could be RA, and he ruled it out. I don't get tremors or shakes, but I do sometimes feel shaky, mainly when my resting pulse hits 90's. My symptoms come and go but never stay long. I do have a nodule. In early 09 they found two small nodules and two small cysts. Three have disappeared one remains, but considered too small to biopsy. Could viral or acute thyroiditis along with graves give me those readings? My throat wasn't tender to the touch but I did have some shooting pain radiating from thyroid to ear. 
My stools have always been fairly loose, and about a month leading up close to diarhea.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

greatdanes said:


> Just some more info;
> 
> I think it started about 4 yrs ago. I would get breathless for no reason and I would get chest pain a lot. I found myself very moody. I've had joint/muscle pain on and off since I was 20, I'm 38 now. Tests were run for lupus, and that was negative. I was sent to a rheumy to see if it could be RA, and he ruled it out. I don't get tremors or shakes, but I do sometimes feel shaky, mainly when my resting pulse hits 90's. My symptoms come and go but never stay long. I do have a nodule. In early 09 they found two small nodules and two small cysts. Three have disappeared one remains, but considered too small to biopsy. Could viral or acute thyroiditis along with graves give me those readings? My throat wasn't tender to the touch but I did have some shooting pain radiating from thyroid to ear.
> My stools have always been fairly loose, and about a month leading up close to diarhea.


The criteria for Graves' is as per Dr. Robert Graves, exophthalmos, pretibial myxedema, goiter, thyrotoxicosis. If you have 3 out of the 4, then you have Graves'.

Otherwise, because of the presence of TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) you are hyperthyroid.

Here are possible causes for thyrotoxicosis http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter13/13-frame.htm

And then you can go to Chapter 12 to read about Graves' Disease.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you! Have you ever seen someone with graves have a TPO around 700? I think the highest I've seen mentioned was in the 200 range. I knew I was hyper/graves, now just trying to figure out if I have both.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

My TPO was > 2700 at one point. Im usually around 1400 or so however.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

nasdaqphil said:


> My TPO was > 2700 at one point. Im usually around 1400 or so however.


Do you have graves only?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

greatdanes said:


> Thank you! Have you ever seen someone with graves have a TPO around 700? I think the highest I've seen mentioned was in the 200 range. I knew I was hyper/graves, now just trying to figure out if I have both.


Oh, we have seen TPO much higher than that and this includes hypothyroid persons as well. TPO is only "suggestive" of a myriad of autoimmune diseases.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

greatdanes said:


> Do you have graves only?


Honestly, I have no idea what I have which is probably why I've felt like **** for 8 years now with no meds and no real progress. I've been told it was Hypo, Graves, Hashimotos, Hashitoxicosis and possibly Cushings. Pick a favorite I guess.

I have high TSI, high TPO, high TG antibodies and high TSH. My T3 and T4 are normal however. T4 is on the lower side of range and T3 is on the higher side of range.

I just got done with one doosey of a cycle. I felt like I was in a half a coma for the last 4 days and just last night started snapping out of it. Felt good today...waiting for the next cycle to come. Had some good heart palps last night so that usually means the hyper phase is coming any day now. Can't wait.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Wait, is TPO and Anti-tPO the same thing?


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

nasdaqphil said:


> Honestly, I have no idea what I have which is probably why I've felt like **** for 8 years now with no meds and no real progress. I've been told it was Hypo, Graves, Hashimotos, Hashitoxicosis and possibly Cushings. Pick a favorite I guess.
> 
> I have high TSI, high TPO, high TG antibodies and high TSH. My T3 and T4 are normal however. T4 is on the lower side of range and T3 is on the higher side of range.
> 
> I just got done with one doosey of a cycle. I felt like I was in a half a coma for the last 4 days and just last night started snapping out of it. Felt good today...waiting for the next cycle to come. Had some good heart palps last night so that usually means the hyper phase is coming any day now. Can't wait.


Wow. How long you been dealing with this? Ever thought about having a TT? Thankfully, the few symptoms I have are very mild. The only thing that is a little reassuring to me is that my ATG is nor elevated, however I'm still concerned by it's prescense!


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Well I figured out that there was one test I haven't had yet, that may be the missing link. There are 4 tests to determine HT. I haven't had the TBII test, and will request it tommorow at my apt. I'd be lost without the internet, LOL!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

greatdanes said:


> Wait, is TPO and Anti-tPO the same thing?


They are in fact 2 different things.

Microsomes are found inside thyroid cells. The body produces antibodies to microsomes when there has been damage to thyroid cells.

http://www.umm.edu/ency/article/003556.htm


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

So now I'm confused. Do I need to ask for a TPO test since my test said Anti-TPO? Everywhere I researched refered it as ant tPO!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

greatdanes said:


> So now I'm confused. Do I need to ask for a TPO test since my test said Anti-TPO? Everywhere I researched refered it as ant tPO!


These are called microsomes. You know you have microsomes because you know you have antimicrosomes. There would be no antimicrosomes if there were not microsomes to attack.

Anti-TPO is the proper terminology under the circumstances. Better yet; ask for what it really is which is Antimicrosomal Antibodies' test.


----------

